# < Treasure > - Cliff Hui 2009



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*< Treasure >*

This is my latest layout.

I would like to present an idea of a raw river... 
Try to show the beauty of originally and originality of the natural enviroment.
I taken the name "Treasure". 
I think we should treasure up everything on the earth especially some natural scenery which harm by us, human.
Or else, someday, we may see them in our memory only.
To love where we come form, where we had been, who we loved. That is what I meant.

Tank size : 100cm X 50cm X 50cm
Here we go the pictures.


















































































More pictures on www.cau-aqua.net [smilie=n:


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## RAD (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi cliff.This tank is wonderfull.


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Perfect. Better than Amano!


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful!rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## greenfinger (Sep 8, 2009)

Your work is tops, can't think of any scaper better than you. :clap2:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful. You need to enter the TOTY Contest!


----------



## Amirk (Oct 25, 2008)

beautifull and peacefull!!!!
some wise words as well.
please, a few words on the tank and plants.

Thanks


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

Amirk said:


> beautifull and peacefull!!!!
> some wise words as well.
> please, a few words on the tank and plants.
> 
> Thanks


:clap2:common consent:clap2:


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

wow, its breathtaking. 

loved that fern-like plant around the rocks.


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

You really are the best! in my eyes no scape ever beats your "Destiny" though this one comes close!


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

This is the best aquascape I have ever seen. Absolutley amazing. You have a great eye for detail in this scape. Bravo

Jeremy


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Take all the compliments you received so far mix them together',and that's what i have to say !!

such a perfect scape...it hurts 

please share us with some details...and maybe a tip or 2 of how you created this beautifull thing


Thanks
Dror.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi cliff i wanted to know what kind of moss that was in the 5th picture at the bottom between the rocks? thanks and ur tank is amazing something not seen done well often!


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Hi Cliff
You tank is perfect and very natural.Congratulations!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's reply!! And all the kind words you said!!

I will work much more harder on next layout!! 

Wish all of you have a good day and good night!! 

Best Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Beautiful. You need to enter the TOTY Contest!


I had read the rules of the TOTY... seems this layout is not in the period of the time....


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

bratyboy2 said:


> hi cliff i wanted to know what kind of moss that was in the 5th picture at the bottom between the rocks? thanks and ur tank is amazing something not seen done well often!


That is Vesicularia sp.Taiwan .... growing in a bit shade condition.....

I will at more details about my layout in the coming days!!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Incredible in every way - composition, hardscape selection, plant choice, fish, photography, presentation, plant health and management.

This is my personal 'Best of Show' in the AGA 2009...


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

AMAZING, perhaps THE most natural scape I've ever seen, and yes, I like it better than Amano's scapes!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow really great looks pretty technical i like it good job


----------



## Champagnero (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cliff,

this is my favourite scape of this year. Absolutely stunning.

Best regards
Tobi


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Just to prove my loyalty :biggrin:

0n the 24/10 i posed in our local forum my 4 favorites(in the bottom of the page-my N.N is*VIS*)

http://www.aqua.org.il/forums/showthread.php?t=182306&highlight=ADA+2009

ound:ound:

Dror.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Cliff, you are one of the elite members of this hobby. Your scapes never cease to amaze me. I only wish I had you vision and skill.

This layout is simply mesmerising. Incredible.


----------

